# A scary video!



## carmilla1970 (Aug 29, 2010)

Oh dear! LOL!! I'll never look at Olivia Newton John or Death Metal in quite the same way again...


----------



## halloween_sucks_in_the_uk (Sep 28, 2008)

I've always found those men in 80's aerobic videos scary, especially the tight Lycra


----------

